# Anybody have DVC points already deposited in RCI?



## JimMIA (Aug 30, 2014)

We have a discussion going on another forum about the expiration dates for DVC points deposited into RCI.  It appears, from info on the DVC Members site, that owners with Use Years later in the calendar year may be getting severely shortchanged on the shelf life of their RCI deposits.  The language on the member site seems to indicate that people with later UYs will be significantly penalized if they deposit right before their points expire.

The example I used on the other forum is two deposits made in January 2014 and November 2014.  From the wording in the website, it looks like both would expire 12/31/2015 -- giving one owner two full years, but the other owner only 13 months!

*If you DO have DVC points deposited into RCI*, please go to your account and see how the expiration date relates to the deposit date, and then report back here.  Is it a full two years?  Or is it the second 12/31 from your deposit date?

If you have points deposited, *please post the deposit date and the expiration date. * The number of points and your UY don't matter.  

This real-world data will enable us to determine whether there is a _real_ problem, or just some sloppy wording on the website.

TIA.


----------



## PearlCity (Sep 2, 2014)

I've been watching this post for a couple of days.  I guess tuggers rent their points out instead of banking with RCI, since most trades with RCI is a "trade down" from DVC (unless you're talking HGVC on the Big Island, or some other fabulous HGVC).


----------



## JimMIA (Sep 3, 2014)

Or not very many DVC owners are TUG members...  But from the DVC availability in RCI that we see, it's obvious that quite a few people are using RCI to exchange _OUT_ of DVC.  

And I'd expect that to increase now with the major expansion of available RCI resorts for DVC owners.  Where they once only had about 600 resorts available worldwide, they now have something like 4,000 worldwide including almost 1,400 in the US.

*****
On the original question, we got the expiration issue cleared up over on the DIS, thanks to someone posting actual deposit information.  

DVC points deposited into RCI expire December 31 of the second *FULL* calendar year after deposit.  So if an owner deposited today, the points would expire December 31, 2016.


----------



## chriskre (Sep 3, 2014)

I've played around with the DVC/RCI portal and there is some inventory in there that is not in the regular RCI website, nor the Wyndham or Hilton portals so I think they definitely hold back the great stuff for DVC owners who deposit.
I'm not sure how long it's held back but I've seen stuff in there that you hardly ever see in the regular RCI.
Check it out.


----------



## JimMIA (Sep 3, 2014)

chriskre said:


> I've played around with the DVC/RCI portal and there is some inventory in there that is not in the regular RCI website, nor the Wyndham or Hilton portals so I think they definitely hold back the great stuff for DVC owners who deposit.
> I'm not sure how long it's held back but I've seen stuff in there that you hardly ever see in the regular RCI.
> Check it out.


That's interesting.  Care to give an example?


----------



## chriskre (Sep 3, 2014)

JimMIA said:


> That's interesting.  Care to give an example?



I posted a thread a while back in the sightings forum.
I haven't been in there poking around since then since I use my DVC points to visit Mickey.  

http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=205876


----------



## JimMIA (Sep 3, 2014)

Not sure if I read that correctly, but the part that interested me was that there seems to be a difference between RCI for direct (or grandfathered) purchasers and resale.


----------



## PearlCity (Sep 3, 2014)

JimMIA said:


> Not sure if I read that correctly, but the part that interested me was that there seems to be a difference between RCI for direct (or grandfathered) purchasers and resale.


I don't think so I think for RCI, DVC is DVC. I could see those hgvc units with my resale DVC. I would say all DVC points are high demand. 

timeshares like world mark is different resale owners only have access to weeks inventory and direct purchasers have access to points inventory,  which is supposed to be better.


----------



## chriskre (Sep 3, 2014)

JimMIA said:


> Not sure if I read that correctly, but the part that interested me was that there seems to be a difference between RCI for direct (or grandfathered) purchasers and resale.



I'm not sure either since I purchased direct.  My only direct developer purchase.  



PearlCity said:


> I don't think so I think for RCI, DVC is DVC. I could see those hgvc units with my resale DVC. I would say all DVC points are high demand.
> 
> timeshares like world mark is different resale owners only have access to weeks inventory and direct purchasers have access to points inventory,  which is supposed to be better.



When did you purchase your resale unit?
That might make a difference if you were grandfathered in.


----------



## PearlCity (Sep 3, 2014)

chriskre said:


> I'm not sure either since I purchased direct.  My only direct developer purchase.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I purchased last year. So nope not grandfathered in. I'm sure RCI wants my VGC points bad and wouldn't reduce what I would see. it would be a mistake for them to do otherwise. They can differentiate for other timeshares like world mark because those owners do not have a home resort. For disney, I think they can't. JMHO.


----------



## JimMIA (Sep 4, 2014)

After going back and re-reading that post, it seems to me that the "direct-only" comment was referring to the *Disney Collection*, not RCI.

And that makes sense on a number of levels.  

One, it is questionable whether DVC _could_ restrict non-Disney options based on how an owner purchased even if they wanted to.  

Two, as Pearl City said, RCI wants all the DVC points they can get, and probably would not agree to something like that.  

Three, it's in DVC's interest to make DVC/RCI as attractive as they can.  When you wipe away the pixie dust, DVC is still a timeshare system with just 12 resorts in only 5 locations on the planet.  

The recent expansion of RCI access now makes DVC truly a timeshare that can be used for more things than just WDW. (You'd have to be very naive, or nuts, to purchase DVC as an exchange vehicle, but now you have an actually viable exchange system.)

Four, restricting resale access to some RCI resorts would be an administrative nightmare with virtually zero benefit to Disney.


----------



## icydog (Sep 28, 2014)

When Disney Vacation Club  limited access to the Disney Cruise Line and the Disney Discovery Tours they also announced that RCI access would not be affected. So RCI trades, whether if you exchanged Developer, Grandfathered, or non-Grandfathered, points will be the same!


----------



## jojo777 (Oct 6, 2014)

I have never tried to trade my DVC points.  Where can you see availability in RCI?  I would probably never do it because I rent them if I cannot use them, but I was not aware you could go into an RCI portal and search with DVC.


----------



## fluke (Oct 8, 2014)

You can access the RCI portal directly from the DVC member site.  I don't know any other way to access the DVC RCI account (although there probably is).


----------



## icydog (Oct 8, 2014)

*I found a few good trades but...*

most trades are very unfavorable for DVC  owners. If you rent your points out 260 points, the cost of a two bedroom exchange, would equal 11 x 260 = $2860 which you can use to rent 99.99% of timeshares you want with a lot of money left over. 

However, if you can find one of the HGVC Hawaiian resorts on RCI they would be more acceptable since the rentals are near that amount of money.


----------

